# How Many MP3's do you have?



## RGrphc2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm just curious on how much music everybody has on their iTunes/iPods or whatever music player you are using on their PC.  Nobody buys CD's anymore music nowadays is all digital.   So how much do you have?


For instance i have : 3494 Songs, 9.5 Days, 13.15GB of Music on iTunes on my Desktop.  260 Songs, 16.1 hours, 995.4MB on my laptop

How much do you have?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 12, 2004)

2,507 songs, 704 days, 11.48GB in iTunes.

I don't have an iPod... Santa hasn't brought it to me yet, and I've got this damn 1.8" auxiliary jack on the face of my car stereo that I've been itching to use for 4 years now!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 12, 2004)

About 30 GB on an external hard drive. 7 GB on Powerbook, 12 GB on iPod, 2 GB on iPod mini .. not all the same. Various backups, eg about 50 CDs of digital music .. (mp3 or aac). Total music in this house .. must be interesting, 6 people as geek as I am, so from January the musics of this house will be stored in an XServe RAID & XSan ...
And bf has a nice amount of music too. My ex had/has about 60 GB ripped music of his CDs. And a coworker of the actual bf has 200 GB of ripped music of his.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 12, 2004)

~850 songs


----------



## arkayn (Dec 12, 2004)

3732 Songs - 11.7 Days - 16.34 GB


----------



## chevy (Dec 12, 2004)

1997 songs, 5.8 days, 8.99 GB.
All owned, no rip !


----------



## symphonix (Dec 12, 2004)

Approx 4600 songs, 12 days, nearly 20GB


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 12, 2004)

About 40 CDs worth lol 
Not all of them are in iTunes (some backed up on data CDs) because I dont often listen to movie scores


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 12, 2004)

2652 songs, 8.2 days, 15.32Gb

All owned - either CD encoded or iTMS.


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 12, 2004)

1120 songs 4 days 7 hours 19 minutes 23 seconds 4.78 GB
70% bought/ripped from CD 20% ripped from friends CDs 10% p2p because there is no posable way for me to get them (i.e. European techno that isn't sold anymore)


----------



## markceltic (Dec 12, 2004)

924 songs,2.6 days,4.67 gb


----------



## Jeffo (Dec 13, 2004)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> Nobody buys CD's anymore music nowadays is all digital.



call me old school, but all my music is from my own CDs that I DO still buy.

now to answer your question, roughly 6000 tracks (450ish CDs), but i have them in MP3 form at 320kps and also in M4A form also at 320 and then again in AIF form.  These occupy almost all of two 200 gig drives.

I know you will wonder why i have them in three formats and the short answer is because it depends on where i want to listen to the music.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2004)

I buy CDs when abroad with music that I cannot find in the USA.
After I RIP them into my iTunes, they go into storage


----------



## quiksan (Dec 13, 2004)

2640
99% ripped of my own cd collection or purchased through iTMS
1% "other"    from my college days, right about the time Mr Fanning began making a name for himself...

don't think I've purchased more than 6 CDs since 2000 ish - didn't buy music for at least a couple years, leading up to iTMS.  hated supporting those bloated prices.  making up for it now with iTMS - woohoo!


----------



## drunkmac (Dec 17, 2004)

4.5 Days. 1454 songs, 8gb


----------



## steinguitar (Dec 17, 2004)

8663 Songs, 21:23:44:58 total time, 37.57 GB on my PowerBook, and another 20GB that doesn't overlap on my external.  

I don't purchase albums released on major labels anymore (conveniently, there aren't many good records on major labels anyways) but I still purchases CDs/Vinyl through mailorder and local independent record stores.  Still plenty of downloading, but it's just about the only way I can check out new artists.


----------



## WinWord10 (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 5, 2005)

3228 songs, 20.5 days, 22.02GB

and I've just had a major clear out of old stuff that I don't listen to any more.

Ain't iTunes just gr8!?


----------



## Xlator (Jan 5, 2005)

3330 songs, 10 days 21h 10 min, 19,47GB... I'd have more if it weren't for lack of space and a knackered internal hard drive.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 5, 2005)

Show off!    Gotta outdo the Old Man, huh?

But don't forget that I've just chucked out over 10Gb of tunes *my music and movie collections were taking over my hard disk!  ::ha::


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2005)

3,164 songs, 9.4 days, 15.48GB.

I was sitting at about 2,000 songs, but got an iPod photo 60GB for Xmas and quickly ripped the rest of my CDs... this thing holds TOO MUCH!


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

I have 464 songs listed in iTunes right now (4 are presidential debates, and most of the rest are MP3's).  Plus probably close to a hundred CD's, unripped.


----------



## Pengu (Jan 5, 2005)

> Nobody buys CD's anymore music nowadays is all digital. So how much do you have?



Psst. Didn't anyone tell you? CD's are digital too.. (And still the best way to get HIGH QUALITY music)


----------



## Randman (Jan 15, 2005)

7,680.


----------



## themacko (Jan 15, 2005)

3335 songs .. 20 gigs or so.

About 1/3 of those songs are live recordings, mostly Phish.


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

That's a lot of Phish.  I'm more of a meat eater, myself. 

Should we start saying how we got the songs on our computers?  Or would some of us have to plead the 5th?


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Should we start saying how we got the songs on our computers?  Or would some of us have to plead the 5th?


 Well, less than 10 of mine are from the Internet that didn't involved iTMS. The rest are all from iTMS, audible.com or rips.

  I think if someone is stupid enough to brag about pirating music, they should be ashamed of themselves.

So Arden, how did you get your music?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmmm, can I list the number of those mp3s I got from napster in *those* days? 
In these days I am not into chosen songs and rather listen to radio. Never downloaded a song from iTMS..


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey, I'm not bragging or anything, I'm just wondering how people manage to amass music collections of 10,000 songs and still be able to afford their pretty Macs.  Like I said before, I usually download MP3's, but I also buy CD's from time to time (which are unripped and will add immensely to the total once they are ripped to disk).


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess we are the odd ones here. We have 2,500 CD's worth of music but never felt the need to Rip them to our computer... Especially to a compressed format like MP3.

   We listen to our CD's through analoge McIntosh pre-amp + amplifier and dynadio studio monitors. 

 Even if I RIP'd these all to uncompressed AIFF's the Mac mini-jack audio out & D/A converters would surely add more noise than our CD Player's D/A's. So all we'd gain is noise, a lot of full hard drives, and a mess or wires connecting our computer and stereo.

   So I guess we don't get to Mix & Burn because we ain't gonna Rip any time soon...


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2005)

Apple Lossless is pretty good. Besides, half the advantage is having the music when and where you want it. If you stay at home 24/7, it's not much of a problem. But the joys of an iPod ...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

Even at home it might make sense to rip the songs. My gf and I have around 400CDs (real albums and not burned from any mp3s) and sometimes we feel like a special song. If you are not an expert it will be a tough thing to find the right artist, the right album and the location of the CD... Typing just the refrain into itunes-search is a lot easier.


----------



## Arden (Jan 19, 2005)

I guess it would have been helpful to add that the only reason I _haven't_ ripped my CD collection is because I keep all my MP3's on the internal hard drive so I don't have to have the big noisy Firewire drive on to listen to my music, and it's already running out of space.  Imagine trying to fit 90 CD's onto a 12 gig drive with loads of other crapware on there.


----------



## Tetano (Jan 20, 2005)

888 songs, 2.7 days, 4.2 gigs... but other cds are waiting for ripping...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Imagine trying to fit 90 CD's onto a 12 gig drive with loads of other crapware on there.



Excuses, excuses


----------

